# Preliminary 21/22 BIP Results



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

Plus 1, I never reported my loss.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

And in Canada:






Half of Canadian Colonies are Dead | Bee Culture







www.beeculture.com


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Litsinger said:


> And in Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mites moving north........
I had that 3 years ago.

GG


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Once again the struggle against varroa and this loss for Canada reminds us that doing what we have always done, in the same way, just because we have always done it can bite us in the behind. Even seasoned beekeepers got caught with the strange weather.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I never, ever reported my losses (or otherwise).
Never bother.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Tumbleweed said:


> Plus 1, I never reported my loss.





GregB said:


> I never, ever reported my losses (or otherwise).


From the introductory data:

_This [cumulative data set] represented 12% of the estimated 2.70 million managed honey-producing colonies in the country in 2021._

So I think it is safe to say that most beekeepers do not participate.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Litsinger said:


> And in Canada


More background


----------

